# Coakley changes her tune on illegal immigration



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*NOW THAT THERE IS A CHOICE IN NOVEMBER, ATTORNEY GENERAL MARTHA COAKLEY CHANGES HER TUNE ON ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION*​
Worcester -- In an astounding turnaround, Attorney General Martha Coakley "technically" flip-flopped on her position on illegal immigration saying, "it is illegal to be here illegally" on a NECN televised debate last night with Republican Attorney General candidate Jim McKenna.

So then, why just a few months ago did she tell WCRN radio:​
"Technically it's not illegal to be illegal in Massachusetts."​​Is having Jim McKenna in this race forcing Martha Coakley to change her tune? But Martha Coakley can't run away from her past statements and inaction.

In November of 2009, Coakley told WGBH:​
"I firmly believe that we need a good pathway to citizenship. I know serving as District Attorney we, you know always paid attention to the person, not their status." Coakley went on to say, "We are always going to have open borders."​​If she thought it was wrong to be illegal why did she represent illegal immigrants?

According to WBUR:​
"As attorney general, Martha Coakley has aggressively enforced laws protecting workers' wages. Before the [U.S. Senate] campaign, her office often announced settlements with companies she sued for allegedly violating prevailing wage laws or avoiding payroll taxes. Coakley represented everyone, including illegal immigrants."​​Laura Rigas, Communications Director for Jim McKenna said, "This is a desperate attempt by Martha Coakley in the 11th hour to fool the voters into believing she opposes illegal immigration and would enforce out current immigration laws. But the voters in Massachusetts were not fooled when they voted for Scott Brown in January and won't be fooled now. Martha Coakley's record of inaction and turning a blind eye to illegal immigration clearly shows she is in favor of amnesty and it is disingenuous for her to suggest otherwise. The simple fact is that Martha Coakley and the Democrat machine don't want people to think they have a choice on the ballot. Jim McKenna is an alternative to the wasteful, corrupt Beacon Hill boys and girls club and would crack down hard on illegal immigration in the Commonwealth by putting the 'enforcement' back in law enforcement."​
More...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh what a shocker. If I were Martha, I'd be updating my resume right about now and hope that one of my supporters would give me a job in the private sector. Martha, I think your days are numbered.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Martha, get on your broom and get out of town !


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nah nah nah nah...
Nah nah nah nahhhh... 
Hey hey heyyyyy... 
*Gooooodbyeeeeeeee! *


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

martha, you still a dem? yeah i thought so, you flip flopping bitch...you want to oppose illegals, buy a time machine cause you missed that boat awhile ago

or...or....maybe you prove it to us during the last few days you get to suckle our teets by doing something


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Too late Marcia! Your true colors are as bright as ever!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I might have to take a ride to Wrentham myself....


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Definition: "Flip-flop (politics), a sudden change of position on an issue, also called a U-turn."
There should be a fine whenever a politician flip-flops on an issue. Perhaps it would fall under an ethics violation. The fine would go into a fund to pay for entitlement programs (i.e., Aunt Zeituni's public housing and disability payments).


----------

